# Central London Meetup: Saturday 24th March



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Following from the success of the last meetup (http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/83449-central-london-meetup-saturday-3rd-february/) there will be another meetup happening in London on 24th March at 2pm. The location will be Pizza Express 93-95 Euston Road, NW1 2RA.

https://www.pizzaexpress.com/Euston-Road-Kings-Cross

It will be an informal meeting and discussion won't be limited to anything in particular.

As before, if you plan on coming please confirm on this thread.

Look forward to meeting you!


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Looks good.....I will be there. Hope to see some new faces.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Hedgehog fuzz said:


> Looks good.....I will be there. Hope to see some new faces.


Great, see you there Hedgehog fuzz


----------



## andy_goodchild (May 19, 2008)

I'll be there

Looking forward to meeting you all.

Andy


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

bump. 3 confirmed, any other takers?


----------



## yume (Jan 8, 2018)

I would love to go but I can't make it. I don't often get Saturdays off cause of work.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

yume said:


> I would love to go but I can't make it. I don't often get Saturdays off cause of work.


That's a shame. Hopefully you can make the next one, which we might make a Sunday


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey Andy, pizza express seems really busy. We will try and find somewhere quieter. Let's still meet outside pizza expresss though. I'm there now. I've pmd you my mob number


----------

